# Looking to adopt a pigeon in nyc.



## Nisha09 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Looking to adopt a pigeon in nyc.(found)*

*EDIT: found what I was looking for with the wild bird fund located in nyc.*



Hi!,

I'm looking to adopt 1 male pigeon preferably to be my ESA (emotional support animal) and pet. I would love a pigeon that loves constant attention, human touch, human company. I have done research on pigeon care and their nature and simply adore them and would like to adopt one of my own. I was directed by Palomacy to try wild bird fund and also here to adopt.

I'm located in the Bronx and while I don't mind pick up I would prefer closeness and not too far to travel out so I can bring the lil fella home safely with little to no stress as possible.

*Things I want to know about the pigeon*

their personality
age
health/disibilites if any
favorite foods
any thing you feel I need to know 


please show photos as well I would greatly appreciate it.

Feel free to ask me any questions if you have concerns I'm an open book.
Thank you in advance for reading and hope to add a lovely pigeon to my loving home.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Nisha09 said:


> Hi!,
> 
> I'm looking to adopt 1 male pigeon preferably to be my ESA (emotional support animal) and pet. I would love a pigeon that loves constant attention, human touch, human company. I have done research on pigeon care and their nature and simply adore them and would like to adopt one of my own. I was directed by Palomacy to try wild bird fund and also here to adopt.
> 
> ...


For personality it depends on the bird some don't like to be touched,while others are cuddly and friendly =).

For age- its up to you Adult or squab. For squab they will constantly beg for food. If the squab is young you have to teach it how to eat. Adult bird is easier since they know how to take care of themselves.

Health/disabilities-IF you want to adopt a disabled pigeon you will have to give it additional care. Some common disabilities include(blindness,not being able to fly). So you will have to put in more work.

Favorite foods- Pigeons like peanuts(make sure unsalted) Its Only a treat. Don't give too much otherwise they will become fat. Also some brown bread is good. For the nutritionally sound food you must get pigeon mix+calcium+vitamins and probiotics.

Bless you for wanting to help a pigeon by given it a home.

Ways you can adopt-
1)Find someone close in your area.
2) There are baby pigeons /adult pigeons needing help(no parents and fell nest+predators,domestic, or disabled/sick.Found on streets etc Its a blessing to save one.

Feel free to ask more questions


----------



## Nisha09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dotty said:


> For personality it depends on the bird some don't like to be touched,while others are cuddly and friendly =).
> 
> For age- its up to you Adult or squab. For squab they will constantly beg for food. If the squab is young you have to teach it how to eat. Adult bird is easier since they know how to take care of themselves.
> 
> ...


 hi thank you for the info but I think you misread my post. if you have a bird I'm able to adopt id like to know about them before I adopt them is what i mean so that info list was supposed to be about the pigeon in question some one is willing to give up for adoption. Take care.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Nisha09 said:


> hi thank you for the info but I think you misread my post. if you have a bird I'm able to adopt id like to know about them before I adopt them is what i mean so that info list was supposed to be about the pigeon in question some one is willing to give up for adoption. Take care.


Yes I know what you typed I was just advising,
Anyways I hope you find the bird you are looking for soon =).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most adults don't like being cuddled. They like to come to you when it is their idea, to land on her head, shoulder, or near you. But most don't care for a lot of petting, unless a female that sees you as her mate. And then they are very tiring after a while. They can become too much, like velcro. Then too you have the egg laying problem. I know you said a male, just saying that it is the female that more likes being held and petted.

Babies that are hand raised are often friendlier, but at that age, you don't know the sex. Even adults can fool you. They can be friendly however and like hanging out with you.


----------

